# Google Voice - Superuser!?



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

I installed ICS on my thunderbolt yesterday and this evening I was going through some archived voice mails in google voice. All of a sudden a pop up comes up from SU (elite) saying that google voice was requesting SU permissions. I denied it and then gv crashed. Why would google voice want super user access?


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Hmm maybe just a error something like this happened before where Google wallet requested permission probably just happened again I'm on jellybean cm10 and it done it too me but I denied and it still worked


----------

